# Trying to decide between Uvi Falcon 2 or MSoundFactory as my next synth platform.



## José Herring (Jun 27, 2020)

I like them both but to be honest I have so many synth and synth platforms that I'm only willing to learn one this year. Plus with HOOE and expanding my OT sample plus two new computers. This year is going to be expensive. Not to mention money allowing I'd like to finally get some Spitfire stuff either BBCSO or SSO. 

But..... I really like UVI Falcon 2 and MSoundFactory. Both have very capable samplers. Melda's stuff is always more complicated and at 3 in the morning, I'm not looking forward to trying to remember what sub, sub,sub menu I need to access to route my modulators. But, I so love MpowerSynth and MSoundfactory has Mpowersynth osc plus everything else in that synth and way way more. 

On the other hand UVI Falcon 2 is truly a musical instrument. Rob of this forum has it and he's secretly one of my favorites on the forum. So that's a big plus. 

A few questions. I honestly think that UVI Falcon 2 has a bigger user base. Also, I think there will be more 3rd party support for sample libraries. But, will the sample format take off for UVI? I know that they have their own libraries, ect... Also, given the fact that fewer people know about MSoundFactory will this effect their library support. Will Melda start getting into more instruments like their piano or are they going to stick to mostly vst effects?

I think that now UVI has more to offer sound library wise, but should I be concerned about that? Melda Mpowersynth is sonically one of the best synths out there but admittedly that's all they've done instrument wise before MsoundFactory so there library and sound support is minimal so I'll need to be programming myself. Which takes time. 

Tough call.


----------



## Macrawn (Jun 28, 2020)

I can't help you with the choice sadly, but I was wondering what other synths you have that you like. 

I do own the Falcon 2 and I love it. You got me looking at the Melda stuff which looks like a designer's paradise. What got me initially interested in the Falcon was the sort of sharpness to it. I've seen people call it clinical in sound. When someone says clinical it seems a little negative but I get the comparison. It is sharper and cleaner than most synths which by nature soften everything which I don't like. I didn't get to hear too much with the sounds on the Melda stuff but it does seem to have some of what attracted me to the Falcon 2 in terms of sound. 

Falcon does have it's own preset packs, but I have to admit I'm disapponted with 3rd party support for it. I think I've only ever seen one thing that was independent of UVI and it sounded bad so I didn't buy it. The UVI preset packs are pretty good for the most part. Some are for music genres I'm not interested in. I hope that changes and there is more 3rd party stuff, but everyone just makes Omnisphere packs. Omnisphere sort of has a lock on that market because of the base. I think there is an unmet demand for it with the Falcon though. One can hope. 

You got me thinking about the Melda synths and they are going on my want list. I should probably just buy omnisphere next, but after that there are like 10 synths I'd like to get, but at best I might buy one or two over the next couple years so I know how hard the choice is.


----------



## rrichard63 (Jun 28, 2020)

When evaluating third party support, keep in mind that Falcon is a sampler/sample library player as well as a synth. There are a lot more third party sample libraries in UVI format than there are Falcon preset packs. I don't know anything about Melda's instruments and can't make that comparison.


----------



## Macrawn (Jun 28, 2020)

rrichard63 said:


> When evaluating third party support, keep in mind that Falcon is a sampler/sample library player as well as a synth. There are a lot more third party sample libraries in UVI format than there are Falcon preset packs. I don't know anything about Melda's instruments and can't make that comparison.


Is there? I haven't see too much stuff out there in UVI format but I guess I wasn't looking for it. Stuff that I guess would work in the UVI workstation, will open up in Falcon and you can use Falcon on it, I usually don't do that because Falcon takes up more resources, but you can manipulate it with Falcon if that's something you want to do which is quite nice. I have Meteor for example, but Meteor has most of what I'd ever want to do with it built in, still it's like adding a bunch of Falcon presets on top of what you already have which is nice.


----------



## rrichard63 (Jun 28, 2020)

Macrawn said:


> Is there? I haven't see too much stuff out there in UVI format but I guess I wasn't looking for it.


Acousticsamples, VI Labs, Virharmonic and PSound have libraries in UVI Workstation + Falcon format. So does Gospel Musicians although their products have more recently been released in Kontakt and/or a proprietary format. I suspect there are other developers that I'm not familiar with. It's nothing remotely like the Kontakt ecosystem, but it is more than just UVI's own libraries.


Macrawn said:


> Stuff that I guess would work in the UVI workstation, will open up in Falcon and you can use Falcon on it, I usually don't do that because Falcon takes up more resources, but you can manipulate it with Falcon if that's something you want to do which is quite nice. ...


Yes, exactly.


----------



## Macrawn (Jun 28, 2020)

rrichard63 said:


> Acousticsamples, VI Labs, Virharmonic and PSound have libraries in UVI Workstation + Falcon format. So does Gospel Musicians although their products have more recently been released in Kontakt and/or a proprietary format. I suspect there are other developers that I'm not familiar with. It's nothing remotely like the Kontakt ecosystem, but it is more than just UVI's own libraries.
> 
> Yes, exactly.


Cool, but none of those companies had anything I'd be interested in. I'd say my disappointement with 3rd party support is pretty much the same, and that the only thing of interest I've seen are directly designed Falcon presets, of which only UVI seems to do, or at least do well to date.


----------



## kgdrum (Jun 28, 2020)

@josejherring 

Are you a Mac or Windows user? 
With Meldas developer high level of frustration with everything Apple I would be hesitant to put my 💰 & resources into anything Melda with all of the changes Apple’s planning.
I really don’t want this to be construed as a Apple vs Windows argument but Meldas strong dislike for Apple and the path 🍎 have chosen combined w/ the requirements they impose on developers is well known at this point.
So a @Jose if you are a Mac user my vote will be Falcon.


----------



## José Herring (Jun 28, 2020)

Macrawn said:


> I can't help you with the choice sadly, but I was wondering what other synths you have that you like.
> 
> I do own the Falcon 2 and I love it. You got me looking at the Melda stuff which looks like a designer's paradise. What got me initially interested in the Falcon was the sort of sharpness to it. I've seen people call it clinical in sound. When someone says clinical it seems a little negative but I get the comparison. It is sharper and cleaner than most synths which by nature soften everything which I don't like. I didn't get to hear too much with the sounds on the Melda stuff but it does seem to have some of what attracted me to the Falcon 2 in terms of sound.
> 
> ...


I have a lot of synths. I was an early adopter of Reason and now it is also a vst plugin so all my Reason synths are now used in Cubase. My favorite Reason synrhs: Expanse, The Legend, Europa, Grain, Parsec and Antidote. Loved coplex-1. Sounds great but is limiting in a weird way. 

For VSTi, I also have Zebra, Obsession, Mpowersynth, Reakror. Reaktor is of course also a host so i use Monark and Form in Reaktor. Plus 2 hardware synths and a 10 units of modular.

Except for Zebra I stay away from synths that everybody has. I noticed in listening to the Westworld competition. Everybody has the same stuff and 90% sounded same'ish. Then people complain that the one that didn't sound the same won. Jesus, what did people expect would happen?

So I have stayed away from Serum and Omni, but Omni is getting harder to resist.


----------



## José Herring (Jun 28, 2020)

kgdrum said:


> @josejherring
> 
> Are you a Mac or Windows user?
> With Meldas developer high level of frustration with everything Apple I would be hesitant to put my 💰 & resources into anything Melda with all of the changes Apple’s planning.
> ...


Pc user for sure. Though curious about the ARM Macs coming out soon. So between my love of PC's and my new intsrest in Macs, you could say I've become bi curious.


----------



## Macrawn (Jun 28, 2020)

josejherring said:


> I have a lot of synths. I was an early adopter of Reason and now it is also a vst plugin so all my Reason synths are now used in Cubase. My favorite Reason synrhs: Expanse, The Legend, Europa, Grain, Parsec and Antidote. Loved coplex-1. Sounds great but is limiting in a weird way.
> 
> For VSTi, I also have Zebra, Obsession, Mpowersynth, Reakror. Reaktor is of course also a host so i use Monark and Form in Reaktor. Plus 2 hardware synths and a 10 units of modular.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I knew you were a fan of synths I was just cuirious about which ones you had already, and what appealed to you. 

I agree with what you are saying about samey stuff. I also noticed that in the Westworld comp not only were the sounds the same, but people were following an old tired formula for the compositions. I can see how after listening to hundrends of those things that the ones that stand out are the ones that are good quality but have their own mojo and stand out as being a little different. The paint by numbers approach is surprisingly popular. I sort of equated it to everyone taking Evenant courses and composing all the same way, but add in that everyone is using the same libraries/ templates/methods, and it just makes the samey even worse.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 30, 2020)

The MSoundFactory has me fascinated (have and love Falcon2). Are there any actual users / beta testers out there?Like you I love more exotic and deep synthesizers. Although I also have a lot of emulations and plain vanilla ones.

Couple of questions, slightly on topic. I’ll put them here since I suspect only true synthheads will find and read this thread, like I have.

1. What’s the deal with MPowerSynth? Will that still be a thing? Worth having a look at, or will it be abandonware as soon as MSoundFactory gets a proper release?

2. How does MPowerSynth sound? Any good examples out there? Forums? SoundCloud? YT?

3. Anyone use Biotek 2 by Tracktion? Not like I need another FM synth, but this one kind of intrigues me. Seems powerful but some of the Youtube demos only show “layers” with drum samples and pads and so on, layered in a patch. That Indian Native Dance / Wavestation loopy stuff was nice in the nineties but doesn’t get much love anymore over here. 4 OP FM with samples could be interesting albeit unpredictable though. Enlighten me...

4. Apparently the same developer is coding a new FM synth for Tracktion, funnily called: “F ‘em”. Kid you not. 11 oscillators, first and last ones are samples, 8 in between are sines / FM operators. One noise osc. Samples can be modulators and carriers as well I believe. Source: a small thread on KVR. Anyone know this one? Sounds a bit like a Yamaha FM-X engine in the box?

5. Any more cool new synths out there?

No intentions to hijack here, just want to add to the discussion. Falcon 2 is a great synthesizer, the oscillators and filters are great, and the envelopes are fast and snappy.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Jun 30, 2020)

My two cents, maybe melda’s synth sampler will become a “thing” but at this point I would consider it a new territory of exploration. Uvi definitely has decades of experience building samplers and synths and OEM sound engines in other products. There is most definitely a lot more third party content for falcon then melda, not to mention a wealth of experience.

melda is a crafty developer that does some interesting things sometimes, I own a couple things like his mcabinet plugin and a coupe others but I rarely use it because in reality I have better solutions. Melda tends to put out plugins with approximately one buzzillion parameters in each one for total sonic flexibility but I find that to be cumbersome and often leading to poor results. In my mind they tend to lack foresight to direct users to good results. Their paradigm is provide a gui to change every possible parameter you can think of. And hey some people may like that ability in which case he is very likely to have a Swiss Army knife plugin that will give that power with a very utilitarian kind of interface. But I usually find someone else has made a more crafted plugin that does what I went with only a dozen parameters to think about and is directing me towards good sound.

will be interesting to see what melda does with software instruments but honestly I thinkfor now falcon wins in spades


----------



## José Herring (Jul 21, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> The MSoundFactory has me fascinated (have and love Falcon2). Are there any actual users / beta testers out there?Like you I love more exotic and deep synthesizers. Although I also have a lot of emulations and plain vanilla ones.
> 
> Couple of questions, slightly on topic. I’ll put them here since I suspect only true synthheads will find and read this thread, like I have.
> 
> ...


Sorry for the late response. Sometimes I seem to lose track of threads and I haven't figured out exactly why. 

But, MpowerSynth is a great sounding synth. It's just not setup in the same way as what I'm use to and the results while very good aren't that different that many other synths so it sits there not getting used then I pull it out and have to reteach myself again how it works. Then it has the added bonus of them changing certain things during updates and OMG, if I have to figure out one more time how to adjust the envelope depth of that damn filter I'll scream. It ain't intuitive which doesn't bother me if the results gotten were unique.

That being said, It was my first serious softsynth other than Reason's Thor. Thor got dated and MpowerSynth was like a sonic breath of fresh air. The osc sounded amazing. It was my first foray into Additive synthesis. My first real crack at audio rate modulation, they call it FM but really if you only have 3 osc then it's audio rate modulation. The first time I heard a supersaw in real life. There were so many first on that synth. It was my first real synth love. It was also one of the first times that I felt comfortable using a synth upfront on a film cue. I had always buried them before. But, I could get MPowerSynth to sound like the big boys. 

In the end now that I got Zebra2 and Reason has updated their synths and I've got Tons of RE's and many more VST, while MPowerSynth is still in my template it's the last to get called and I feel like it's like the last kid that you want on your team. After you've picked all the other players, then you pick that one. 

In the end, besides Reason's Parsec which isn't really fully additive it's the only true additive synth I have where you can build a sound from partials. I don't particularly dig additive too much but one day I might get into it and I'll pull out MpowerSynth again. 

I feel that MpowerSynth will eventually just get folded into Melda's new platform. It seems like it already has all of MpowerSynth in it. Which would be good because I can use that as a starting point and learn the rest of MSoundfactory from there. 

As for now, I'm going to give it a year or two on MSoundFactory. It's seems like its in its infancy and Melda mentioned that it's the last instrument they are going to build so I have a feeling that it's going to included a whole lot of stuff in the near future with a lot of refinements.

As far as UVI falcon I've invested so much in Reason over the years and with RE's I nearly have everything that UVI Falcon offers now. So it's kind of redundant for me, but never say never because UVI falcon sounds sooooo good to me. I just want to wait for what Reason is going to do with Reason 11.5 and 12. They signaled they are heading in a new direction and that seems like it could be interesting.

So for now I'm switching my focus to libraries and a decent romplers. I'm in geeky love with 90's Roland and Korg romplers so I'm looking into Roland's Zenology and Triton VST. I just got to get me some of my first loves in my studio again  Looking into more modern rompler's too like Nexus 3 and DNA labs for Reason. 

I feel like I have a purpose and I'm getting to it in a weird way, but part of my was so happy when I just had my Korg and my Roland I headed to the studios to record with real people. Part of me is yearning to get back to that way of working. So in this day and age, I'm half leaning towards just getting 4 rack mount computers and a main DAW. use two computers for softsynths and two for sample libraries and cap it at that. Using the DAW for midi and audio only. 

That's why I'm looking into getting synth platforms. I use Reason primarily as a rack and I guess i"m looking at other alternatives like Rolands Zenology.... I have a lot more to say but it will crop up from time to time. 


As for how MpowerSynth sounds, I'll try and whip up something


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 21, 2020)

José Herring said:


> So for now I'm switching my focus to libraries and a decent romplers. I'm in geeky love with 90's Roland and Korg romplers so I'm looking into Roland's Zenology and Triton VST.


Cool post José. A lot of stuff that I recognize. We’re hoarders, OMG. Going through the XSample fascination thing, investigating the Chris Hein realm (fascinating, more and more I like my samples to be very dry - ever since I have learned to use Seventh Heaven and VSR24 more really, and now that I’ve got EAReverb2). Which makes me wonder about DearVR Pro hahaha. Does it ever stop? Like you said earlier: first world problems for sure.

Anyway, I have just gotten Biotek1 and will check it out, FM has been a fascination ever since the late eighties when I got my first synth. Like you I will follow Melda from the sidelines and sooner or later will likely give it a listen again.

Now, romplers you say? I suppose you own AIR Music Tech Xpand2! already? If you don’t, check it. I bought ALL of their stuff a while ago for $50. Vacuum Pro is a nifty little synth I find myself using a lot lately. Loom and Loom II are some of the coolest additive synths I’ve ever come across. Velvet2 is actually a very nice Rhodes / Wurly sim. Dial up a sound, play it and it cuts right through any mix. But my favourite of the bunch happens to be Xpand2!

Instant nineties rompler feel. Like you’ve bought an JV2080 with all expansions goodness haha. That guy Paolo who does Synthmania on YT has a bunch of cool videos. And the best thing is; you can no doubt find it today somewhere for a couple of bucks and get giddy like you just bought all E-mu 19” boxes in existence hahaha. Cheers, and thanks for your contribution. Very informative & appreciated, as always.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 21, 2020)

José Herring said:


> As for how MpowerSynth sounds, I'll try and whip up something


That would be lovely.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 21, 2020)

Xpand!2


Xpand!2, Xpand!2 plugin, buy Xpand!2, download Xpand!2 trial, AIR Music Technology Xpand!2




www.pluginboutique.com


----------



## José Herring (Jul 21, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Xpand!2
> 
> 
> Xpand!2, Xpand!2 plugin, buy Xpand!2, download Xpand!2 trial, AIR Music Technology Xpand!2
> ...


Yes, I've been looking into Xpand2 for a while. It's got some good stuff. I quite like it. Just don't know yet if I like it as much as Roland and Korg Romplers.

I cooked something up with MPowerSynth. Nothing fancy but it was good to break it out and realize its strengths. One things is that everything has an envelope and they go down to the microseconds, so it's good for getting snappy attacks. 

My example is just a quick Rhythmic synth followed by a pad synth. I could get more fancy but in order to assign LFO's and stuff to modulate you have to go menu diving and like 3 submenus later you will start to connect it up. It's not intuitive and makes the synth not fun, but it does sound good.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 21, 2020)

José Herring said:


> Just don't know yet if I like it as much as Roland and Korg Romplers.


Gotcha. I don’t have those but I can imagine they must be on an even slightly higher level


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 21, 2020)

José Herring said:


> Yes, I've been looking into Xpand2 for a while. It's got some good stuff. I quite like it. Just don't know yet if I like it as much as Roland and Korg Romplers.
> 
> I cooked something up with MPowerSynth. Nothing fancy but it was good to break it out and realize its strengths. One things is that everything has an envelope and they go down to the microseconds, so it's good for getting snappy attacks.
> 
> My example is just a quick Rhythmic synth followed by a pad synth. I could get more fancy but in order to assign LFO's and stuff to modulate you have to go menu diving and like 3 submenus later you will start to connect it up. It's not intuitive and makes the synth not fun, but it does sound good.


Love that sound! Percussive, snappy envelopes indeed. Love the harmonic richness of those arpeggios, instant synth bliss! <3


----------



## José Herring (Jul 21, 2020)

Dewdman42 said:


> My two cents, maybe melda’s synth sampler will become a “thing” but at this point I would consider it a new territory of exploration. Uvi definitely has decades of experience building samplers and synths and OEM sound engines in other products. There is most definitely a lot more third party content for falcon then melda, not to mention a wealth of experience.
> 
> melda is a crafty developer that does some interesting things sometimes, I own a couple things like his mcabinet plugin and a coupe others but I rarely use it because in reality I have better solutions. Melda tends to put out plugins with approximately one buzzillion parameters in each one for total sonic flexibility but I find that to be cumbersome and often leading to poor results. In my mind they tend to lack foresight to direct users to good results. Their paradigm is provide a gui to change every possible parameter you can think of. And hey some people may like that ability in which case he is very likely to have a Swiss Army knife plugin that will give that power with a very utilitarian kind of interface. But I usually find someone else has made a more crafted plugin that does what I went with only a dozen parameters to think about and is directing me towards good sound.
> 
> will be interesting to see what melda does with software instruments but honestly I thinkfor now falcon wins in spades


Some very good points. 

As corny as it sounds I'm following my heart on this decision. My instincts tell me UVI Falcon all the way. Melda stuff appeals more to my head. MPowerSynth is a great example. It takes a lot of brain power to get that thing working for the reasons you describe. Everything is tweekable. And some of the more common things are buried in sub menus or put off to the side and named something weird so you can't figure out what its suppose to do. All this makes it not fun but......it can do things other synths can't do and I hear some of that in MSoundFactory.

The more I look at UVI Falcon the more I LOVE IT. So my heart is winning out on this. Falcon sounds soooo clean but, I hear it doesn't do multicore. So it all rides on a single core and I don't care how badass your machine might be, if it's running on one core it will cripple your machine in a hurry.

Pro's a cons for sure. That's why I've been toying with the idea of using separate computers for various platforms but I never really liked working with remote desktop stuff either. I've kept my setup lean with 2 computers that I switch between. But, if I get a Mac laptop I can use UVI and Reason for sound design and it could be fun to get those two working together on their own machine. Lots of decisions to make.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 21, 2020)

José Herring said:


> Some very good points.
> 
> As corny as it sounds I'm following my heart on this decision. My instincts tell me UVI Falcon all the way. Melda stuff appeals more to my head. MPowerSynth is a great example. It takes a lot of brain power to get that thing working for the reasons you describe. Everything is tweekable. And some of the more common things are buried in sub menus or put off to the side and named something weird so you can't figure out what its suppose to do. All this makes it not fun but......it can do things other synths can't do and I hear some of that in MSoundFactory.
> 
> ...


You’ll love Falcon. Its interface is very well thought out once you’ve found your way around. And the sounds are gorgeous...


----------



## tosza (Jul 21, 2020)

And if you decide to take Falcon, I have it _(and several UVI libraries as well)_ for sale in the Classifieds...just sayin'...


----------



## classified_the_x (Jul 22, 2020)

José Herring said:


> Sorry for the late response. Sometimes I seem to lose track of threads and I haven't figured out exactly why.
> 
> But, MpowerSynth is a great sounding synth. It's just not setup in the same way as what I'm use to and the results while very good aren't that different that many other synths so it sits there not getting used then I pull it out and have to reteach myself again how it works. Then it has the added bonus of them changing certain things during updates and OMG, if I have to figure out one more time how to adjust the envelope depth of that damn filter I'll scream. It ain't intuitive which doesn't bother me if the results gotten were unique.
> 
> ...



I was gonna say UVI, it's in my purchase list too, just because I really like some of the synths in there, like the Supernova. But you said Roland... if you don't use the cloud yet, just do it... those things are really well made, I haven't even tried Zenology yet but the older are simply amazing.


----------



## José Herring (Jul 22, 2020)

classified_the_x said:


> I was gonna say UVI, it's in my purchase list too, just because I really like some of the synths in there, like the Supernova. But you said Roland... if you don't use the cloud yet, just do it... those things are really well made, I haven't even tried Zenology yet but the older are simply amazing.


I hate the idea of subcription models though. That's why I haven't done it. Plus I heard a certain composer who shall not be named that got accused of rape, then instead of facing his accuser called her a crazy liar then cut bait and ran like a guilty person-- is part owner of Roland Cloud. The idea of my yearly $99 going to line this coward's pocket makes me want to throw up. But, I really like Zencore and Zenology is the only way I can get to it right now so I might just bite the bullet and drown my sorrows in booze and good music.


----------



## classified_the_x (Jul 22, 2020)

José Herring said:


> I hate the idea of subcription models though. That's why I haven't done it. Plus I heard a certain composer who shall not be named that got accused of rape, then instead of facing his accuser called her a crazy liar then cut bait and ran like a guilty person-- is part owner of Roland Cloud. The idea of my yearly $99 going to line this coward's pocket makes me want to throw up. But, I really like Zencore and Zenology is the only way I can get to it right now so I might just bite the bullet and drown my sorrows in booze and good music.



me too thing is going strong in America huh...

it simply is well done. I try to be more objective in these decisions. don't like subscription models neither, it's any entrepreneuer dream and a burder for customers really


----------



## Vartio (Jul 27, 2020)

Been having a nice chat with the developer of Melda and there's definitely some very interesting things on the horizon for that one, But yes I agree, Falcon2 is my personal "build it quick and dirty" platform at the very moment, but man, MeldaSF is chomping on that position with it's super sleek performance and just all out freedom to create with the flexible modularity, also the sound doesn't pale next to Falcon at all!. Once the architecture of MSF is kinda clear in your head it becomes just super duper neat and obvious, but for sure right of the cart it might feel a bit too "do whatever, we don't care" kinda too much freedom, and not as self explanatory as Falcon that relies on a more conventional architecture. I got both and I'm itching to move towards MeldaSF constantly. Bottom line, just get both and stop fussing about it. The other is more "mature product" sure, but the other one is quickly gaining momentum and I'm sure you want to be aboard the nerd train when its whooshing past the competition. :D 

Also MeldaSF has all the Melda effects built in, including all the multi-band crazys, as well as the ability to nest the modularity and even additional MSF inside MSF and stuff, that's like a mad sound design scientists fever dream right there. Just sayin... It's pretty bonkers.


----------



## José Herring (Aug 1, 2020)

Vartio said:


> Been having a nice chat with the developer of Melda and there's definitely some very interesting things on the horizon for that one, But yes I agree, Falcon2 is my personal "build it quick and dirty" platform at the very moment, but man, MeldaSF is chomping on that position with it's super sleek performance and just all out freedom to create with the flexible modularity, also the sound doesn't pale next to Falcon at all!. Once the architecture of MSF is kinda clear in your head it becomes just super duper neat and obvious, but for sure right of the cart it might feel a bit too "do whatever, we don't care" kinda too much freedom, and not as self explanatory as Falcon that relies on a more conventional architecture. I got both and I'm itching to move towards MeldaSF constantly. Bottom line, just get both and stop fussing about it. The other is more "mature product" sure, but the other one is quickly gaining momentum and I'm sure you want to be aboard the nerd train when its whooshing past the competition. :D
> 
> Also MeldaSF has all the Melda effects built in, including all the multi-band crazys, as well as the ability to nest the modularity and even additional MSF inside MSF and stuff, that's like a mad sound design scientists fever dream right there. Just sayin... It's pretty bonkers.



Thank you Henri.

Using Reason and Reaktor I can only face learning one more synth platform this year. Was leaning towards Falcon but now I'm leaning back towards MSF. Especially since doctoremmet wanted to hear MPowerSynth, I had forgotten how good Melda synths sound. 

I assume that when he does and upgrade that it will be free to existing users like his other plugins. 

I put some time and some money into a few Melda Plugins. I like his gear. I was a little put off by him when he went on a long rant about abandoning Apple. Thought it a bit unprofessional. But, oh well. He's no Behringer and I still use my Neutron.

I really am looking for that platform that is like no other and was my original idea when I got MPowerSynth. 

I will be finished with my new slave machine this coming week then I'll work on my new DAW. Once completed I'll probably just get on board again with Melda.


----------



## Jeremy Gillam (Aug 2, 2020)

I just picked up MSoundFactory -- what a monster! If you go that route maybe we (and others) could get a thread going on the forum to discuss/troubleshoot/investigate it. It is DEEP and the trying to read the manual makes my head hurt. So far I'm impressed with it and having fun.


----------



## José Herring (Aug 2, 2020)

Jeremy Gillam said:


> I just picked up MSoundFactory -- what a monster! If you go that route maybe we (and others) could get a thread going on the forum to discuss/troubleshoot/investigate it. It is DEEP and the trying to read the manual makes my head hurt. So far I'm impressed with it and having fun.


Absolutely. It will be a few weeks before I get it.


----------



## danijell (Aug 9, 2020)

José Herring said:


> I hate the idea of subcription models though. That's why I haven't done it. Plus I heard a certain composer who shall not be named that got accused of rape, then instead of facing his accuser called her a crazy liar then cut bait and ran like a guilty person-- is part owner of Roland Cloud. The idea of my yearly $99 going to line this coward's pocket makes me want to throw up. But, I really like Zencore and Zenology is the only way I can get to it right now so I might just bite the bullet and drown my sorrows in booze and good music.



José - for Zenology it seems you need just the 'Core' subscription - and get all of ZEN sounds with packs and expansions (which includes as seems all of SRX modules, as well as XP-5080, JV-1080, but also some of others) for 30$ per year - so you don't need to have Pro subscription - I've just started to look into Roland Cloud and was driven by that fact (30$/y for most of Roland product's sounds). Pro is needed if you want some "full" versions of modules and collection - as it looks to me.


----------



## José Herring (Aug 10, 2020)

danijell said:


> José - for Zenology it seems you need just the 'Core' subscription - and get all of ZEN sounds with packs and expansions (which includes as seems all of SRX modules, as well as XP-5080, JV-1080, but also some of others) for 30$ per year - so you don't need to have Pro subscription - I've just started to look into Roland Cloud and was driven by that fact (30$/y for most of Roland product's sounds). Pro is needed if you want some "full" versions of modules and collection - as it looks to me.


Yes, I saw that. I'm just wondering if I'll miss the Pro when it is eventually released. I may just get the core then buy Zenology pro when it is released. I'm only really interested in Zenology. Jv-1080 would be more for nostalgia sake.


----------



## Jeremy Gillam (Aug 10, 2020)

After using MSoundFactory for a bit I'm feeling like it won't take the place of ZebraHZ anytime soon. I've definitely been enjoying it seems like a seriously good box of tricks, but I agree with a few comments I've seen on other forums that the filters might leave something to be desired. Also, a couple of the more spectacular patches I've made destroy my 9900K CPU in real world scenarios with only one instance or two instances going in a Cubase session. Just some food for thought for José and others interested in the platform.


----------



## José Herring (Aug 14, 2020)

Jeremy Gillam said:


> After using MSoundFactory for a bit I'm feeling like it won't take the place of ZebraHZ anytime soon. I've definitely been enjoying it seems like a seriously good box of tricks, but I agree with a few comments I've seen on other forums that the filters might leave something to be desired. Also, a couple of the more spectacular patches I've made destroy my 9900K CPU in real world scenarios with only one instance or two instances going in a Cubase session. Just some food for thought for José and others interested in the platform.


And, the pendulum has swung back towards UVI Falcon. Thx

If the filters are anything like the ones in MPowerSynth they are fantastic they just aren't straight forward and it takes A LOT of fiddling with the parameters and I'm still not sure what each little knob and slider does. But, if you take the time it will certainly yield great results.

I'm not worried about the CPU hit. With a platform like that I'll usually just use it to design sounds and loops, record the output then use them as audio files or kontakt instruments. I'd treated it like MetaSynth.

But, I'm really worried about it being unmusical and more "techie" oriented. I have Reaktor and every time somebody creates a cool new ensemble, I faithfully download it only to be like OMG seriously, I make music and I don't want to spend 10 years learning what this obscure little button does. 

I have the fear that MSoundFactory will be like that. Not that I won't spend the time. To a certain extent, Reason was like that as well. I just only have so many decades left now, if you know what I mean.


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 24, 2020)

Just leaving this here for the passers-by in 2020, 2021 and beyond  who have done a search for MSF and are (re)reading entire threads... (I know these people exist, do not ask me how).

40 minutes of MSoundFactory goodness by Simon Stockhausen. The same guy ALSO does Falcon2 expansions. He knows what’s hot. Enjoy.


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 24, 2020)

In the hands of some people even a great synth can sound godawful haha


----------



## José Herring (Aug 25, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Just leaving this here for the passers-by in 2020, 2021 and beyond  who have done a search for MSF and are (re)reading entire threads... (I know these people exist, do not ask me how).
> 
> 40 minutes of MSoundFactory goodness by Simon Stockhausen. The same guy ALSO does Falcon2 expansions. He knows what’s hot. Enjoy.



I'm just getting to these and they sound great. 

It's funny that you posted these yesterday. Yesterday the pendulum swung back to MSoundfactory. I was playing around with MPowersynth and realized that the learning curve for MSoundfactory wouldn't be as bad because it's similar to MPowersynth and I know that already. 

Plus MSoundFactory has a more clinical sound, and though that would usually be pretty bad for me, it's actually good. I'm building up analog gear and have so many analog emulations that it might be better for me to get something that's more digital sounding if that makes sense. 

In the end though this was always in my mind as to which one I'm going to get first. I'll end up with both at some point.


----------



## h.s.j.e (Aug 26, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> In the hands of some people even a great synth can sound godawful haha



Hey! I'm in that list 😆 .


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 1, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> He knows what’s hot.



No, he just makes *anything *sound good. Quite unfair to the rest of the world.


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 1, 2020)

EvilDragon said:


> No, he just makes *anything *sound good. Quite unfair to the rest of the world.


Yes. Like his father and brother - all extremely talented guys. Wasn’t he on here before?


----------



## Fleer (May 14, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Just leaving this here for the passers-by in 2020, 2021 and beyond  who have done a search for MSF and are (re)reading entire threads... (I know these people exist, do not ask me how).
> 
> 40 minutes of MSoundFactory goodness by Simon Stockhausen. The same guy ALSO does Falcon2 expansions. He knows what’s hot. Enjoy.



How could you have known …
Well, it’s 2021 and I’m getting MSoundFactory. 
Greetings from the future


----------



## Twal (May 14, 2021)

How odd, I have been trying to figure out this same question myself for the last 4 hours going back and forth listening to them and other synths. Falcon, HALion, Avenger and the likes...


----------



## Fleer (May 14, 2021)

It’s synth time indeed. These last weeks I have been collecting Oberhausen, Lion, Knifonium, Pigments 3 and now MSoundFactory. On top of all those well respected pillars like Omnisphere 2 and (too many) others, I still felt the need. 
I guess PlugInGuru’s Unify is partly to blame. John “Skippy” Lehmkuhl drew me back in with this inspiring host plugin.


----------



## Twal (May 14, 2021)

Fleer said:


> It’s synth time indeed. These last weeks I have been collecting Oberhausen, Lion, Knifonium, Pigments 3 and now MSoundFactory. On top of all those well respected pillars like Omnisphere 2 and (too many) others, I still felt the need.
> I guess PlugInGuru’s Unify is partly to blame. John “Skippy” Lehmkuhl drew me back in with this inspiring host plugin.


I saw Unify but I am learning still and that is something for later. I watched some of his demonstrations. Do you think Msoundfactory hangs with Falcon, Omnisphere, Avenger and others?
HALion looks nice too. I am looking for a lot of presets but I also want to learn to make sounds. Trap mainly producing here along with real sounding instruments/samples
.


----------



## Fleer (May 14, 2021)

Wouldn’t dare to say yet, as I’m only starting out with MSF. But I already love the idea that it has all of Melda’s FX in it. And the sampler looks like “endless”.


----------



## kitekrazy (May 14, 2021)

Fleer said:


> Wouldn’t dare to say yet, as I’m only starting out with MSF. But I already love the idea that it has all of Melda’s FX in it. And the sampler looks like “endless”.


It sure does. Also lifetime updates and use on every system you own. From what I've watched so far from the videos I think of it more as a synth than a sampler. It looks like something one could go crazy on.


----------



## Bman70 (May 14, 2021)

Fleer said:


> How could you have known …
> Well, it’s 2021 and I’m getting MSoundFactory.
> Greetings from the future


So which "module" or thing or whatever do I have to buy to get those presets in the demos? The Player is free, but apparently there's also MPowerSynth, and MSoundFactory "full" (which has everything).


----------



## Fleer (May 14, 2021)

Apparently MSoundFactory includes MPowerSynth and all effects (as in MXXX).


----------



## José Herring (May 14, 2021)

Wow this thread just won't quit!

I ended up getting MsoundFactory during a sale. Now I have to learn how to use it.


----------



## doctoremmet (May 15, 2021)

Fleer said:


> Apparently MSoundFactory includes MPowerSynth and all effects (as in MXXX).


It does. You can even use MSF as an effect within MSF. Yep. Great synth. I ended up buying MCompleteBundle not much later.


----------



## drohnee (Jun 18, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> It does. You can even use MSF as an effect within MSF. Yep. Great synth. I ended up buying MCompleteBundle not much later.


I see several people saying that MSoundFactory includes all of the Melda effects, but I am confused by this. I recently purchased MSF and have not had time to really dig in to it yet, but I did try a few things and it does not appear to me that licenses for the effects are included. All of the effects are available for selection within the installer, but it looks like that just installs demo versions of the effects.

To take a concrete example, I went through the installer and selected the MSpectralDynamics effect which typically requires a separate purchase. In my DAW (reaper) I added a virtual instrument to a track and then added MSpectralDynamics as an effect. When I do this, the main toolbar indicates MSpectralDynamics is in demo mode and requires the purchase of a license.

Is there something I am missing and MSpectralDynamics is actually available for use? Perhaps it can only be used within MSF and not outside of it as I tried to do? Either way, some guidance here would be much appreciated.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 18, 2021)

MSF has all Melda fx on board. Obviously, those FX are not available outside of MSF. If you want them all, there’s the $2000+ MCompleteBundle.

If buying MSF would imply they’d throw in ALL of their effects for free, noone would ever buy anything else anymore 

So yes, the assumption in your final paragraph is correct.

Like I already say in the part you quote: you can use MSF INSIDE !!! MSF. In the same way you get to use ALL known Melda effects as internal effects inside of MSF. I don’t think anyone -and certainly not me- has ever implied that that also means you can use all Melda effects independently of MSF as external effects in your DAW.


----------



## drohnee (Jun 18, 2021)

I'm new to the whole Melda universe and hadn't looked at the list prices of their effects, but seeing now that at least some of the individual effects cost >$200 each, it certainly makes sense they aren't thrown in for external use when you purchase MSF. If they are all available for use within MSF in fully functional versions, that's plenty for me. 

Thanks for clarifying this issue for a new user!


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 18, 2021)

drohnee said:


> I'm new to the whole Melda universe and hadn't looked at the list prices of their effects, but seeing now that at least some of the individual effects cost >$200 each, it certainly makes sense they aren't thrown in for external use when you purchase MSF. If they are all available for use within MSF in fully functional versions, that's plenty for me.
> 
> Thanks for clarifying this issue for a new user!


My pleasure. And if you use them in MSF and like them: always use their perpetual rotating 50% discount / sale to purchase any. And do get the free bundle which comes with the excellent MCharmVerb, MConvolutionEZ and many others.

Good luck with your MSF explorations; it is an impressive and very deep synth. I love it!


----------



## InLight-Tone (Jun 18, 2021)

I don't get it. Omnisphere has 1000's of presets. Add in all these other synths and we're talking 10's of 1000's, maybe 100's of 1000's. At which point is it enough? Can one make a decision when faced with INFINITE complexity. It's interesting that Zimmer has settled on Zebra and seems to be pretty prolific. Maybe WE should start a "reality" show for Sample/VI hoarders...


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 18, 2021)

Ah. But I don’t care about presets, see. I care about features and workflow. I mostly make my own patches. And I like to do so with many different synths, as they all inspire me in different ways.

You really think Zimmer just uses Zebra?


----------



## digitallysane (Jun 19, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> I care about features and workflow


The things I like most about Falcon.
I'm a newbie to this field but the thing I dislike most is GUIs that try to put "everything on one page".
The "modular" GUI of Falcon feels so much more logical to me (even if it might be slower for very simple cases, it's much more efficient for anything reasonably complicated)


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 19, 2021)

digitallysane said:


> The things I like most about Falcon.
> I'm a newbie to this field but the thing I dislike most is GUIs that try to put "everything on one page".
> The "modular" GUI of Falcon feels so much more logical to me (even if it might be slower for very simple cases, it's much more efficient for anything reasonably complicated)


You come across as a very digitally sane person, because I couldn’t agree more.


----------



## Fleer (Jun 19, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> My pleasure. And if you use them in MSF and like them: always use their perpetual rotating 50% discount / sale to purchase any. And do get the free bundle which comes with the excellent MCharmVerb, MConvolutionEZ and many others.
> 
> Good luck with your MSF explorations; it is an impressive and very deep synth. I love it!


It’s actually quite amazing that you can use all of Melda within MSF, including MDrummer, allowing you to fully explore MXXX. Kudos to Melda.


----------



## mscp (Jun 23, 2021)

José Herring said:


> I like them both but to be honest I have so many synth and synth platforms that I'm only willing to learn one this year. Plus with HOOE and expanding my OT sample plus two new computers. This year is going to be expensive. Not to mention money allowing I'd like to finally get some Spitfire stuff either BBCSO or SSO.
> 
> But..... I really like UVI Falcon 2 and MSoundFactory. Both have very capable samplers. Melda's stuff is always more complicated and at 3 in the morning, I'm not looking forward to trying to remember what sub, sub,sub menu I need to access to route my modulators. But, I so love MpowerSynth and MSoundfactory has Mpowersynth osc plus everything else in that synth and way way more.
> 
> ...


UVI Falcon 2 is a beast. I use it all the time. I can do virtually everything if I put my time into it. The only beef I have with it is that it can’t do multicore.


----------



## digitallysane (Jun 24, 2021)

Phil81 said:


> UVI Falcon 2 is a beast. I use it all the time. I can do virtually everything if I put my time into it. The only beef I have with it is that it can’t do multicore.


Funny thing is that marketing for MSF emphasizes its multicore abilities, but in the manual there's some "fine print" warning that enabling multicore might actually result in degraded performance.
I'm a Falcon guy myself, like a lot the elegance of its GUI.
I was looking at MSF only because I find the FM oscillator in Falcon to be unusually rudimentary compared to the rest of the app.
But I'm not sure I want to spread my limited time among two synth workstations, at least for now. And if I do and want FM, maybe I should just get a Yamaha MODX  .


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 24, 2021)

A MODX does still seem like one of the best options out there. Although MSF’s FM implementation is pretty great too. Recently been having a lot of fun (my profile picture is a dead give-away, isn’t it) with the long awaited f.’em too. But for most real life FM applications I find 4 operators to be the sweetspot, so I can see why UVI chose to go along that route.

Oh, and Arturia’s DX7 and Waves Flow Motion still get a lot of love from me too.


----------



## digitallysane (Jun 24, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> But for most real life FM applications I find 4 operators to be the sweetspot, so I can see why UVI chose to go along that route.


Totally agree, and with Falcon's infinite modulation options and layering, a lot can be done.

And instinctively, I like the "classic" FM approach with predefined algorithms (classic DX7, FM-X and Falcon) more than matrix based approaches like MSF. Feels more like an _instrument _to me, for some reason.
I look at the MSF video on FM and it gets into the dreaded (for me) "everything on one page" approach that I try to avoid.

Still, I'd like that 4OP osc of Falcon to be more 21st century. For example, I love seeing what Yamaha did with the "toy" Reface DX which has feedback on every OP. Something like that, bring a bit of spice into it


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 24, 2021)

digitallysane said:


> Still, I'd like that 4OP osc of Falcon to be more 21st century. For example, I love seeing what Yamaha did with the "toy" Reface DX which has feedback on every OP. Something like that, bring a bit of spice into it


Yes, absolutely. There is a weird balance between “it’s software, so give me all options, feedback on every OP, load your own WAVs per OP, etc” versus “restrictions are great, it adds boundaries and inspires” haha


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 24, 2021)

Maybe we should just get ourselves the Reface DX, huh? What do you say! It’s cheaper than your average string library and you can actually, like, touch it and sh*t. 

/needless purchase rationalization mode/
And it’ll also be great as an added little keyboard to use for keyswitches and stuff. To THINK I ever managed without one!
/rationalization mode off/


----------



## Shredoverdrive (Jun 24, 2021)

Falcon FTW. One of my very best purchases.


----------



## digitallysane (Jun 24, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Maybe we should just get ourselves the Reface DX, huh? What do you say! It’s cheaper than your average string library and you can actually, like, touch it and sh*t.
> 
> /needless purchase rationalization mode/
> And it’ll also be great as an added little keyboard to use for keyswitches and stuff. To THINK I ever managed without one!
> /rationalization mode off/


Well, it's got a 4OP FM osc that's better than Falcon's, while costing less than a Falcon license 
And people say it IS a very nice keyboard (good quality keybed).

Problem is, I wanted to get one recently, but you can't find one anywhere (in Europe, that is). Thomann says it'll be available in October?!?


----------



## digitallysane (Jun 24, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> /needless purchase rationalization mode/
> And it’ll also be great as an added little keyboard to use for keyswitches and stuff. To THINK I ever managed without one!
> /rationalization mode off/


Even better, it'll be great to sit with one on a nice little terrace, sipping coffee and terrorizing unsuspecting victims with our FM "explorations".


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 24, 2021)

Let me know where, and I’ll join you. Maybe we can get 64 more players and sample ourselves

Legion: 66 Refaces ✅


----------



## suburst (Jun 24, 2021)

I own Falcon and its amazing, I do not know so much about Melda's MSF but if you can stand the ugliness of M Sound Factory, and it gives more options then go for it.


----------



## Fleer (Jun 24, 2021)

I’m very pleased that MSoundFactory (full version) includes MXXX and all of Melda’s FX and tools (as well as MDrummer and MPowerSynth) to be used within MSoundFactory.
I love this approach and more developers should follow suit. If you develop a vsti or synth, it’s a good idea to include all your fx for use (only) with that synth. Kilohearts do this too. Are you listening, Arturia? U-he? Anyway, kudos to Melda.


----------



## digitallysane (Jun 25, 2021)

Falcon has amazing effects as well and does include some of the nicest UVI effects like Sparkverb and Thorus.
And the whole effects architecture in Falcon is great.

There's also the very powerful MIDI processing side of Falcon, with scripting, arps, sequences etc


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 25, 2021)

The Euclidian sequencer options in Falcon alone are far better than any other synth I know offers. And the effects are great too. But I also hope UVI will add some of their newer effects to Falcon 3 at some point


----------



## Nimrod7 (Jul 1, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> @josejherring
> 
> Are you a Mac or Windows user?
> With Meldas developer high level of frustration with everything Apple I would be hesitant to put my 💰 & resources into anything Melda with all of the changes Apple’s planning.


That.
He send out some weird emails a while back. 

Plus I can't stand Melda UI at all.


----------



## SteveC (Jul 10, 2021)

I have very good experience with Melda's customer service. I think the company has a very good policy. Who else grants lifetime updates?


----------



## digitallysane (Jul 10, 2021)

SteveC said:


> Who else grants lifetime updates?


While UVI hasn't publicly "granted" anything, all Falcon updates until now have been free. (and there's also a generous voucher when you buy Falcon, to get you started with some libraries).

That being said, I might be in a minority here, but I do actually feel more comfortable with manufacturers charging a reasonable amount at least for major version upgrades, as it gives me confidence that there's a flow of money from current users into the development of the instrument.

I'd like to see UVI iterating faster/more when it comes to Falcon instead of pumping out more and more mini-synths and libraries, and if that would mean paying for upgrades, fine by me.


----------



## AllanH (Jul 12, 2021)

I've been a Falcon user for a few years now, so let me add: So far, updates to Falcon 2 have been free. UVI has an extensive catalog of Falcon expansions and sampled instruments and those are bought separately. 

Many of the expansions and instruments are excellent. Falcon also includes a LUA development platform that is pretty flexible. It takes a while to fully appreciate the architecture of Falcon, but I find it elegant and powerful. The built-in effects are excellent.


----------



## mscp (Jul 19, 2021)

If you're a preset kind of guy, UVI Falcon 2 is not for you.

If you're a sound designer who likes to make your own sounds, then UVI Falcon 2 is for you.


----------



## dcoscina (Jul 19, 2021)

Shredoverdrive said:


> Falcon FTW. One of my very best purchases.


I use Falcon and Synth Anthology a ton.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Jul 19, 2021)

José Herring said:


> Except for Zebra I stay away from synths that everybody has. I noticed in listening to the Westworld competition. Everybody has the same stuff and 90% sounded same'ish.


That's just lazy synthmanship there. Listening to your skills lately I don't think you'll suffer from sounding like anyone else unless you are trying to no matter what synth you buy. You've found a voice, man. And it's a good one.


----------



## José Herring (Jul 19, 2021)

Dr.Quest said:


> That's just lazy synthmanship there. Listening to your skills lately I don't think you'll suffer from sounding like anyone else unless you are trying to no matter what synth you buy. You've found a voice, man. And it's a good one.


Thanks man I appreciate it. 

Something just started clicking for me in 2020. Not sure what it is yet but I agree it's the start of my own thing. Been a long time coming.


----------



## el-bo (Jul 20, 2021)

Nimrod7 said:


> That.
> He send out some weird emails a while back.
> 
> Plus I can't stand Melda UI at all.


It's not just that the developer hates Apple (That's his right, and I can understand why developers get frustrated having to deal with all Apple's changes), but he actually also disrespects Apple users.

He (Can't be bothered to Google his name) has threatened to drop support for Apple computers, but because he doesn't actually have the cajones to stand up for what he believes, ceasing Mac support, he snidely tries to convince Apple users to adopt the Windows platform. 

I'll never support them, again. Hopefully, Apple users can resist the deals and give this developer the freedom he wants...to only deal with Windows.


----------



## Fleer (Jul 20, 2021)

Yet he was one of the first to go M1 native. Kudos to Melda.


----------



## el-bo (Jul 20, 2021)

Fleer said:


> Yet he was one of the first to go M1 native. Kudos to Melda.


When a not-so-insignificant (I'd imagine) amount of one's income depends on providing a certain expected outcome, one will 'bend the knee' 

And not to take anything away from them (Well not anything extra, anyway), but given their unified framework and interface, it would make sense that they could update all their plugins so quickly.


----------



## Pier (Jul 28, 2021)

el-bo said:


> he doesn't actually have the cajones to stand up for what he believes


FYI it's "cojones" 

"Cajones" are drawers.

(I'm from Spain)


----------



## sostenuto (Jul 28, 2021)

.... well, darn close ! 🤦‍♂️


----------



## el-bo (Jul 28, 2021)

Pier said:


> FYI it's "cojones"
> 
> "Cajones" are drawers.
> 
> (I'm from Spain)


¡Pues sí, Tío! Pero sí no tienes cajones donde guardas los cojones?


----------



## José Herring (Jul 28, 2021)

el-bo said:


> ¡Pues sí, Tío! Pero sí no tienes cajones donde guardas los cojones?



Los cojones son solo para mí y mi esposa.


----------



## el-bo (Jul 28, 2021)

No te preocupes. Tengo suficiente para las demás


----------



## Pier (Nov 3, 2021)

@José Herring did you end buying Falcon?

Did you like it?


----------



## José Herring (Nov 3, 2021)

Pier said:


> @José Herring did you end buying Falcon?
> 
> Did you like it?


Not yet Pier but it will happen in 2022 and I will let you know. 

I've had my hands full with MSoundFactory and all the Cherry Audio synths not to mention finally learning Zebra for real.


----------

